# Umfrage: Wie nennt Ihr die Hauptstadt der Zwerge?



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage zum vierten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
Wir haben im buffed-Team nach den Vorlieben der Mitarbeiter gefragt und präsentieren sie Euch im Geburtstags-Special. Hier könnt Ihr mitmachen!


Hier wollen wir von Euch wissen, wie Ihr die Hauptstadt der Zwerge nennt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Lonkin (12. Februar 2009)

Ganz Klar If.

Schon doof was da Blizz sich geleistet hat, (fast) jeder den ich kenne sieht es auch so. Man hat sich halt an Ironforge, Stormwind und Undercity halt bei den meisten eingeprägt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (12. Februar 2009)

eigentlich nenne ich sie if aber is ja irenforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Hexold (12. Februar 2009)

ich sage if aber eisenschmiede^^
habe eine woche nach der übersetzung der haupstädte angefangen


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

ingame: if 
wenn ich mit jemand rede: Ironforge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (12. Februar 2009)

Ihr Mitläufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nene, ich sage lieber Eisenschmiede, habe zwar schon damals angefangen als es noch IF hieß ... aber nja ich finds kindisch jetzt noch bei Ironforge zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizz bzw die Übersetzer bestimmen wie es heißt und fertig.


----------



## Rollfl (12. Februar 2009)

Ironforge, Stormwind, Northshire, Undercity, Thunderbluff... ach ja das waren zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die hießen bei mir schon immer so und das wird auch bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: ich könnt mich immer noch über die übersetzung von North>r<end aufregen... da ist ein R drinnen also kann es nicht NordEnd heißen!!!!!


----------



## Sugandhalaya (12. Februar 2009)

Ironforge, da die Arbeit des ignoranten, kritikresistenten und völlig überforderten LoakTeams eine einzige Katastrophe ist, wie seit gestern das Beispiel Payson/Lohnson zeigt.


----------



## Orksä1 (12. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar Ironforge


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Ironforge, hat mehr Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Doomwalker (12. Februar 2009)

eisenschmiede hört sich kacke an, ironforge, ganz klar^^


----------



## Darth R2D2 (13. Februar 2009)

Ganz Klar Ironforge!

Ich spiele aber auch auf nem Englischen Server mit nem Englischen Client... 

Das liegt nicht daran, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass die Übersetzer schlechte Arbeit leisten... (Wobei: Frostgram???!!!)  ..., sondern, dass ich mir im Gegensatz zu den Meisten, die sich über die Übersetzungen beschweren, darüber im Klaren bin, dass beim Übersetzen IMMER etwas verloren geht. Das ist bei Büchern wie bei Filmen wie bei Computerspielen so.


----------



## Trancestar (13. Februar 2009)

Ich sage Eisenschmiede - Wow Deutscher Server ganz klar.
Für IF bitte auf Englischsprachigen wechseln.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Trancestar schrieb:


> Ich sage Eisenschmiede - Wow Deutscher Server ganz klar.
> Für IF bitte auf Englischsprachigen wechseln.


war halt früher so, hab mich an ironforge gewöhnt

if/ ironforge ganz klar


----------



## Subarel (15. Februar 2009)

hach ich finds immer geil wenn leute fragen was if ist
naja nen freund von mir sagt immer northshire und späherkuppe etc auf englisch,
aber der englische name von späherkuppe ist echt kacke^^
das schlingendorntal hört sich auch besser an als strangelthorn oder wie man das schrieb
doch ganz klar Ironfordge^^ Eisenschmiede hört sich echt komisch an, genauso wie Unterstadt
Sturmwind find ich eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob ichs nu mit U oder O schreibe nur stormwind sag ich noch 
und das wird vermutlich auch noch bleiben weil sich stormwind einfach in meinem kopf abgesetzt hat.

Zul'Gurub-Raptor ftw! (Ich hasse Leute die mich fragen wo ich den her hab)


----------



## Domiel (15. Februar 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ihr Mitläufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die übersetzer bestimmen einen scheiß! dieser sorte mensch haben wir auch die elben zu verdanken!


----------



## Blackymiez (16. Februar 2009)

Gganz klar Eisenschmiede, ich bin Deutscher und kein ENGLÄNDER


----------



## Stuhlbein (16. Februar 2009)

Ich sage Eisenschmiede, aber wenn ich eine abkürzung nehme if


----------



## -RD- (16. Februar 2009)

Eisenschmiede. 

Auch wenn ich bei Filmen den Original-Ton bevorzuge. WoW habe ich auf Deutsch angefangen und daher auch keine Probleme mit "schlimmen" Übersetzungen. Ich denke, man kann immer einen Grund finden, um sich über irgendetwas aufzuregen. Aber die Eindeutschung von WoW? Da gibt´s denke ich wichtigeres. Ehrlich gesagt empfinde ich es mal als ganz angenehm, dass man nahezu nichts englisches auf englisch lässt. Schließlich tut man sich schwer, heutzutage zu irgendeinem Thema einen Text zu finden, der nicht in "neu-deutsch", sprich denglisch geschrieben ist.
Heute meldet man sich nicht ab, nein man "loggt off". Das "Pet" macht nicht genug "Damage" usw. und so fort. Solche Vergewaltigungen der deutschen Sprache stören mich wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ihr Mitläufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Uns steht es aber zu, diese Entscheidung anzuzweifeln, und mal im Ernst, die Eindeutschung ist einfach höllisch Misslungen,
frag mal
Mr. Höllschrei, oder Miss Prachtmeer.


----------



## neo1986 (18. Februar 2009)

Ich bin deutscher und erhalte die deutsche sprache also : Eisenschmiede


----------



## Frek01 (18. Februar 2009)

ironforge natürlich - if
oldschool wow ftw


----------



## AndyDo (18. Februar 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ihr Mitläufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komplett falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht Blizzard oder das Loka-Team bestimmen, wie es heißt, sondern die Mehrheit der Spieler.
Und wenn für Undercity plötzlich Hintertupfingen auf dem Bildschirm stehen würde, kann Blizzard und sein Team auch nachhaltig nichts an der Tatsache ändern, daß die Spieler Undercity weiterhin Undercity nennen und nicht Hintertupfingen.

Die Macht des Loka-Teams geht nicht über den eigenen Bildschirm hinaus.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Februar 2009)

Es war Ironforge und wird es immer bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Adlon (20. März 2009)

Ich sag eigentlich beides. Is doch eh egal Hauptsache man weiß was gemeint ist.
Bei meinem Barte, als Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß man das immer.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

if


----------



## Dammrim (23. März 2009)

imagame IF außerhalb Sag ich eisenschmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (24. März 2009)

Ironforge, ebenfalls Stormwind und nicht Sturmwind, Felwood und net Teufelswald, Ashenvale und naja da weiss ich netmal die deutsche bezeichnung^^ Stranglethorn bleibt auch Strangle.

Auf Hordeseite (spiel auf beiden Seiten regelmäßig) ists ähnlich Crossroad und Thunderbluff, sind halt ebenfalls seit Beginn so drin und in den jeweiligen Gilden in denen halt auch 80% seit Classic-Zeiten spielen hat sich das so beibehalten.

Die Lokalisierung ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch das größte Blizz-Verbrechen. Schwarzmoor...allein da kommt immer noch Ekel hoch^^ Eigennamen übersetzen ist gruselig, spiel deswegen auch seit Wotlk endgültig mit engl. languagepack.


----------

